# wlan zu wenig durchsatz

## teddydeluxe

hallo,

mir ist aufgefallen, dass übers wlan an meinen desktop rechner nur ein viertel meiner tatsächlichen bandbreite verfügbar sind. an meinen notebook, dass auf dem schreibtisch liegt, bekomme ich die vollen 16mbit. auf diesem läuft mint. beim desktop ist es eine tplink pci karte mit atheros chipsatz und beim notebook eine intel.

1. kann es am system liegen ?

2. ich wollte erstmal die karte tauschen und schauen, ob sich das problem löst. ich wollte diese beim händler in der nähe kaufen, um sie ohne aufwand zurück geben zu können, falls es nicht an der karte liegt. er hat nur eine günstige da und zwar die level one wnc-0601.

http://www.level-one.de/prod/7026/WNC-0601.htm&show=diagram#tabs

da ich leider nicht herausfidnen konnte welcher chipsatz verbaut ist, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiss wie unterstützung für linux aussieht.

thx

----------

## Atom2

 *teddydeluxe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> da ich leider nicht herausfidnen konnte welcher chipsatz verbaut ist, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand weiss wie unterstützung für linux aussieht.

 

Erster Link beim googlen mit 

```
WNC-0601 linux
```

 ergibt *Quote:*   

> RT2760

 

Ich habe gerade keinen Zugriff auf mein gentoo System (wegen Treiberfrage), aber die Frage nach dem Chipsatz der Karte dürfte damit eigentlich geklärt sein.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ha   :Laughing:  danke

auf der level one seite steht es nicht und level one WNC-0601 chipsatz ergab auch nichts. das wort LINUX ist ausschlaggebend   :Very Happy: 

dann werd ich mal im kernel schauen --> schön, wird unerstützt. ich hoffe einfach es liegt an der karte und nicht dem system.

----------

## Christian99

bei wlan kann es durchaus am empfang liegen. auch wenn da bei der verbindung mehr angezeigt wird und die signalstärke gut ist kann es sein dass durch reflexionen die übertragung gestört wird und weniger bandbreite ankommt

PS: bin jetzt kein experte auf diesem gebiet, aber totalen schrott hab ich glaub ich nicht erzählt

----------

## teddydeluxe

das ist durchaus möglich, aber ich habe es heute mit einer anderen antenne versucht und hab den tower auch mal auf den schreibtisch gestellt, aber leider hat sich nicht viel verändert.

komischerweise läuft die karte in meinen win7 pc normal. ich weiss nicht genau woran es liegen kann. ich hab auch mal gelesen, dass ipv6 problematisch sein könnte, von daher habe ich es deaktiviert, aber leider ohne erfolg.

ich werde es monatg mal mit einer anderen wlan karte versuchen.

oder gibt es noch andere problemlösungen, die vll das system oder das atheros modul betreffen ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probier mal einen anderen Wlan Kanal. Wenn da in der Nachbarschaft viel los ist, dann kann sich das stören.

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke, aber hab ich schon versucht. ich bin der einzige auf dem kanal in der nähe.

----------

## Christian99

aber es kann auch einen einfluss haben, wenn du einen Kanal neben/in derNähe von anderen benutzten kanälen hast. je weiter die frequenzen auseinander sind umso besser/weniger störungen

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke, dass werde ich später mal testen

----------

## teddydeluxe

daran liegts nicht. ich bi auf kanal 6 udn alle anderen auf 11. ich werde es morgen mal mit der anderen karte testen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probier trotzdem mal alle Kanäle durch. Versprechen kann ich dir nichts, aber das ist so ein "Feature" der Treiber, dass es nicht auf allen Kanälen gleich geht. Bei mir steht das auf Auto und ich bin auch auf 6. Hängt aber nur meine Telefonzelle dran, da ist mir das absolut egal.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich hab jeden kanal durchprobiert, aber das ergebnis ist immer noch nicht befreidigend. ich werde dann mal eine andere karte testen. ich wüsste nicht woran es noch liegen könnte.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ich hab die andere karte jetzt installiert und das ergebnis bleibt das gleiche. hab ein paar kanäle ausprobiert und die bitrate mal fest auf 54mbit gestellt, aber es kommt immernoch viel zu wenig durch. also es muss am system liegen.

hat noch jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte ? ich wäre für jeden tipp dankbar.

--> nach ein paar tests ist mir aufgefallen, dass die karte sogar noch schlechter läuft. von 16 mbit bekomme ich mit der tplink so 7-8 und mit der level one gerade mal 2-3. das kann doch eigentlich gar nicht sein...

komischerweise ist die rate der karte nach dem neustart immer auf 11 mbit gestellt und bei auto auch nur zwischen 1 und 11. kann man die rate noch woanders einstellen ausser in iwconfig ?

----------

## Christian99

naja, ich würde da an deiner stelle nicht so sehr softwareseitig suchen. ich vermute da eher probleme bei der Funkübertragung. auch wenn du sagst du hast den tower mal umgestellt und die antenne gewechselt. Eventuell gibts noch störungen vom tower gehäuse (wenn die antenne direkt an der karte ist, eventuell verlängerung um die antenne vom tower wegzukriegen) oder als ganz gewagte spekulation: vielleicht ist die karte selbst nicht gut abgeschirmt, und wenn die im gehäuse drin ist ist da eine verbindung zwischen prozessor und karte, die ja beide mit ähnlichen frequenzen arbeiten (~2,4GHz). Nach außen hin macht das ja nix, was normalerweise nix macht, da ja das gehäuse meist aus metall ist, wodurch die strahlung von der cpu abgeschirmt wird. aber die karte ist ja (vermute ich mal) innerhalb des gehäuses und bekommt so die volle strahlung vom prozessor ab. Wie gesagt das letzte ist etwas spekulativ, ich bin kein experte für sowas.

persönliche finde ich aber 1/4 der nominellen Datenrate gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mal versuchen die BitErrorRate zu messen. Ich schätze mal da gibt es irgendwelceh Software für, kann dir aber auch nicht sagen was das wäre.

----------

## teddydeluxe

da muss ich mal googlen. 

also ich finde 1/4 nicht sehr viel, wenn ich sehe, dass ich am mediacenter und notebook um die 14 mbit bekomme. 

gegen die abschirmung der karte kann ich nichts machen, aber ich hab bereits eine antenne an einem kabel hängen. diese steht auf dm schreibtisch.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, ich hab ja mal im Support für Alice gearbeitet. Ich kann nur sagen, Wlan ist einfach scheiße, funktioniert fast nie richtig. Solche Problemfälle hatte ich jeden Tag.

Probier mal Dlan, also das, was über das Stromnetz läuft, funktioniert sehr viel besser. Wichtig bei den Adaptern ist, dass du sie direkt in die Steckdose steckst oder wenn es nicht ohne Steckdosenleiste geht, dann in die erste Dose.

----------

## Christian99

Jetzt einfach pauschal zu sagen, dass wlan "scheiße" ist find ich schon ein bisschen krass.

Es ist, meiner jahrelangen Erfahrung nach, schon recht zuverlässig und stabil.

Es ist aber nun mal eine Funktechnik die sensibel auf Störungen ist. Und in anbetracht dieser Tatsache finde ich es schon erstaunlich, dass die Verbindung bei schlechteren Verbindungen "nur" langsam ist und nicht einfach abreist oder so.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Jetzt einfach pauschal zu sagen, dass wlan "scheiße" ist find ich schon ein bisschen krass.
> 
> Es ist, meiner jahrelangen Erfahrung nach, schon recht zuverlässig und stabil.
> 
> Es ist aber nun mal eine Funktechnik die sensibel auf Störungen ist. Und in anbetracht dieser Tatsache finde ich es schon erstaunlich, dass die Verbindung bei schlechteren Verbindungen "nur" langsam ist und nicht einfach abreist oder so.

 

Wenn du dich jeden Tag am Telefon mit einem rumärgern musst, der damit ein Problem hat, der sich nicht damit abspeisen lässt, dass er doch froh sein soll, dass überhaupt etwas geht. Dann ist Alice Scheiße und ich bin zu blöd... Mit DLan hingegen hatte ich (oder besser, die Kunden) noch nie Probleme, damit hat es immer geklappt. Sehe ich auch viel positiver, weil es wirklich im ganzen Haus verfügbar ist. WLan geht maximal durch eine Wand. Und für den Garten kannst du dir da immer noch einen Sender hinstellen, der steht dann aber auf der Terrasse und nicht neben der Telefonbuchse.

----------

## teddydeluxe

wlan ist vll nicht optimal, aber trotzdem funktioniert es an den anderen rechnern im haus. es ist jetzt zufall, dass es hier nicht so gut läuft. über dlan hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber das wäre wieder eine investition von 50 - 100 euro, ich dachte ich kann das mit dem wlan auf die reihe bekommen. ich werde die tage ein anderes os aufspielen und gucken wie es sich verhält. ich kann ja das gentoo backup danach wieder aufspielen. dann hab ich gewissheit, ob es nicht ein softwaretechnisches problem ist.

----------

## teddydeluxe

kleine frage nebenher : ich hab mittels rsync ein backup gemacht, wenn ich jetzt ein anderes os aufspiele und der mbr überschrieben wird, wird rsync das beim einspielen des backups alles wieder in die ursprüngliche form bringen ?

----------

## Atom2

Nein, rsync arbeitet nur auf file-basis und speichert daher den MBR nicht ab

----------

## teddydeluxe

danke

----------

## Max Steel

Wieiviele Geräte hängen an deinem WLan überhaupt?

Möglicherweiße hast du ja bei Normalbetrieb 3 oder 4 Kisten an deinem WLan. Da WLan immer nur Unidirektional ist kann immer nur 1 zur gleichen Zeit senden. Der Router managed das (daher managed WLan). Und wenn du eben 3 PCs an einem Router hast wird die maximal Geschwindigkeit für jeden Teilnehmer (3PCs+Router) geteilt. (1/4 der maximal Geschwindigkeit pro Gerät)

----------

## teddydeluxe

es liefen 2 rechner, aber einer von beiden war immer am idlen. daran sollte es nicht liegen.

----------

## Max Steel

2 Rechner liefen und waren im Wlan, nur darum geht es. Es wird nämlich bei jedem angemeldeten Client gewartet ob der vielleicht auch mal senden will, dann dürfte eine einfache NTP-Anfrage reichen damit die Bandbreite weiter in den Keller geht.

Kann dein Router ein "mixed Mode"? Um WLAN-G und WLAN-B und evtl WLAN-N Verkehr zu erlauben. SChalt das ab und schalte auf WLAN-G Verkehr, das dürften so ziemlich alle GEräte können.

----------

## teddydeluxe

ok danke, aber auch jetzt, wo nur das eine gerät im netzt ist, ändert sich das ergebnis nicht.

----------

